# Front rotors



## 357281 (Oct 18, 2018)

I have front rotors that are likely warped. Shake when braking. They are the stock rotors and I have about 75K on them. I'm in the process of looking at pads and rotors and reading all the post here on different types etc....

Can I get a particular type of rotor that will resist warping? Or, do I just stick with AC delco ones? I'm very confused as to what pads to get, I've read so many differing opinions here. 

d


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I"m gonna go out on a limb and start an argument. 

Warping is just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

See: Zeckhausen Racing FAQ. 

Rotors on street driven cars don't warp.....it will be explained.

Rob


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Warped or not warped however technical you want to get he still needs some rotors. I bought mine from rockauto and they have been working great.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You all newer generation can go with the new fangled slang of lumping.

I'm sticking with the old fashioned bendix schooling from the 20th century. Warping.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I had mine turned(resurfaced) recently at oreilly, dropped them off, went back in an hour. $15 and smooth as butter now. Had bad shaking when braking from 50mph+ before.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The problem is. Usually when rotors get that bad. They're too thin. Granted the rotors are thick but still. Everything has a minimum thickness.

Turning the rotors is just a temporary solution. Don't be surprised if the problem comes back fairly soon.

Or it may not.

They used to have a stamping on them that disclosed minimum thickness. Don't know if that's still the case. You used a micrometer to measure the thickness.


----------



## 357281 (Oct 18, 2018)

Ok, I just wondered if I should get 'flat' ones or the rotors with grooves and holes etc... I see that I can get the pad and rotors as a grouping, is it better to get them as a package? or purchase separately?

thanks


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

I've had great luck with R1rotors on many vehicles I've owner. Drilled rotors will help keep them cooler which will help prevent warping. My wife warped two sets on our Monte SS until I went to drilled. She tends to drive hard, brake late & hard and just hold that petal heak soaking the rotors and pads.





Home Page | R1 Concepts


Shop R1 Concepts performance brake parts, brake pads, rotors, kits, and more. R1 Concepts is the leading manufacturer of braking systems for all vehicles. Order now!




www.r1concepts.com


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

72chevman said:


> I've had great luck with R1rotors on many vehicles I've owner. Drilled rotors will help keep them cooler which will help prevent warping. My wife warped two sets on our Monte SS until I went to drilled. She tends to drive hard, brake late & hard and just hold that petal heak soaking the rotors and pads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd she think she was, Bristol?
Time to take away her keys! ?


----------

